# installers work together to save a life



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?S=11967807


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice find markrubi! Very cool story. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I love this quote...."The *cable man*, he got me and started running with me and I fell."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hope they don't get canned for performing services outside their job description and for showing up late for or missing their next appts. :whatdidid

(People who have Parkinson's shouldn't light candles.)


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a great story! I'm glad she was rescued.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Beats the heck out of this WALB story:

Bogus DISH Network seller arrested

WALB is my local NBC affiliate... I find it funny that this story was posted on here before I heard about it.

~Alan


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Justin23 said:


> I love this quote...."The *cable man*, he got me and started running with me and I fell."


Guess all those DirecTV commercials trashing the cable cos. didn't have an effect on her.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

this is just awesome.
The cable guy wouldn't have been there on time in the first place.

I'm glad to hear she is doing alright.


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

I wonder if he got paid for the job...


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

FINALLY!!! We can put to the bed the argument that DIRECTV Protection Plan isn't worth it! :-D


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

So once the house gets rebuilt, will she still be eligible for a free 'first time' installation?


----------



## Dominic26 (Jun 25, 2008)

tedb3rd said:


> So once the house gets rebuilt, will she still be eligible for a free 'first time' installation?


If it were me, I would. You would not be able to buy all that advertising! I would make sure it is the same installer that rescued her.


----------



## distort (Apr 26, 2010)

haha amazing! great stuff


----------

